# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  PEOPLE AROUND THE WORLD ASK NATO TO CLOSE THE AIRSPACE OVER UKRAINE

## Airicist2

openpetition.eu/petition/online/people-around-the-world-ask-nato-to-close-the-airspace-over-ukraine

----------

